# different levels within the aquarium.



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok i haven't completly scoured the internet,but i've been looking around,
and i don't seem to have come across this idea so far,i'm wondering
if people have ever tried it,it looked awful and they tore it down ?
i'm thinking of buying some perspex and aquarium silicon,making some
"raised flower beds " does that make sence,hard to explain in writing,and
as i can't find any pictures i can't show you. ?
anyone tried it,or know someone who has ?


----------



## cbirk (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a tank that has a giant hill on one side. I love the 3 dimensions it brings to the tank, and my chichlids love it because they dig caves in it ( I put a bunch of big rocks at different angles and covered it with gravel so they can actually dig their own caves. 

While I don't think this is the exact thing you have in mind I think the concept is similar, having varying heights of ground lvl within the tank. I think it looks great, and you should try it.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yours sounds interesting.
the more i think about the "raised beds" the more i want to try:lol:


----------



## beachcire (Mar 29, 2010)

Give it a shot. I think it would look pretty cool.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmm i think i may you know :lol:


----------



## Kirsten Soules (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you thinking of making several like perspex shelves inside the tank to create the raised flower beds for like your fish to claim as territories? Cause I think that would be cool to see.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah,sometihing like that,except not for the fish,it's a comunity tank.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

my modified tank has multiple levels, 

you can create floating islands that way, some of these setups use moss to create a moss curtain to hide the glass and it just looks liek your plants are floating in the air.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i haven't done it.
my plants came today and rather than disturb things too much more,
i just shifted things around,and planted it it. :-(
seem to have a hitch hicker now,i've aquired a shrimp :-D don't know how he managed
to survive the post journey,but he's happily sitting on the back of the tank.


----------

